# Where will they find someone with as little talent as Reeves?



## Big Don (Sep 14, 2011)

'Point Break' to Be Remade by Alcon and Warner Bros.
                          3:56 PM PDT 9/12/2011 by Gregg Kilday         The Hollywood Reporter Excerpt:            

The original 1991 movie, directed by Kathryn Bigelow, starred Keanu Reeves and Patrick Swayze.                          _Point Break_, the 1991 thriller set against the world  of surfing, is getting an extreme-sports make-over, courtesy of Alcon  Entertainment and Warner Bros.
 In the original film,  directed by *Kathryn Bigelow*,* Keanu Reeves* starred as Johnny Utah, an undercover FBI agent looking for a gang of bank robbers, led by *Patrick Swayze*s Bodhi, amid the Southern California surfing scene.
END EXCERPT
WTF?! Seriously?


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey man, I'm disturbed that they're working on remaking the original Highlander movie.

Andrew


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2011)

Darksoul said:


> Hey man, I'm disturbed that they're working on remaking the original Highlander movie.
> 
> Andrew



There can be only one.

Sorry, had to be said.


----------



## granfire (Sep 14, 2011)

well....

the movie (not Highlander) was not really all that great...(though Reeves was pretty good in the part, but what's his name was better...)


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 14, 2011)

Darksoul said:


> Hey man, I'm disturbed that they're working on remaking the original Highlander movie.
> 
> Andrew
> 
> ...


 I'm disturbed too... I'm not going to to into my usual anti-remake/sequel rant because you all have read it before. 
Bill, I agree, there can be only ONE. 

Geez why not go for broke and start remaking all the Bond movies


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 14, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Geez why not go for broke and start remaking all the Bond movies



Hollywood would NEVER do that!


----------



## granfire (Sep 14, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Hollywood would NEVER do that!



Never say never again!


----------



## Nomad (Sep 14, 2011)

In answer to the "Where will they find someone with as little talent as Reeves"

They have the same emotional range too.


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> In answer to the "Where will they find someone with as little talent as Reeves"
> 
> They have the same emotional range too.



Say what you will about Reeves...he doesn't sparkle.


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> In answer to the "Where will they find someone with as little talent as Reeves"
> 
> They have the same emotional range too.


Please enlighten me (older or just stuck around kids to much) who the heck is this dude?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 14, 2011)

If it isn't going to be about surfing, are they going to keep the title?  If they don't keep the title, is it really a remake with such a generic plot, one that Vin Diesel did about 10 years ago in xXx.


----------



## Nomad (Sep 14, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Please enlighten me (older or just stuck around kids to much) who the heck is this dude?



LOL... Obviously those kids aren't tween or teen girls.  It's Robert Pattinson from the Twilight movies.  How he missed out on the Oscar nominations, I'll never figure out...


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> LOL... Obviously those kids aren't tween or teen girls. It's Robert Pattinson from the Twilight movies. How he missed out on the Oscar nominations, I'll never figure out...


She's not quite there yet (Celina Gomez stage). Hope she doesn't get there to soon lol


----------

